# Drill press laser guide by peachtree



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

I mounted one of these to my drill press today. Like all the reviews I read it was a PITA line up the lasers but once it was done it works really well. My only complaint so far is the laser lines are too wide so the sweet spot takes a little getting used to. Otherwise, neat.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

sweet willy said:


> the laser lines are too wide


 Sort of a common complaint with most laser alignment devices.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I have yet to see a laser guide that is nothing more than a useless gimmick, pretty hard to beat a center punch or awl that marks the spot when using a drill press.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

My drill press has a factory installed laser. It is possible to get this to mark the centre for drilling, however it seems a lot of the time the drill bit or more often my fence interrupts the laser "X" spot.

I use the laser only when I move the table to get the hole in the table centred under the quill. I have about a 3in dia wood insert in the table so I do not need this to be a critical position.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

Pictures?


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

Well Frank, my 70 year old eyes have a hard time finding the little dot but the laser illuminates the spot and makes it easier to hit the mark. Some gimmicks aren't for everyone for sure, but this is working out good for me. : )


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's a pic but it's not too clear.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

sweet willy said:


> Well Frank, my 70 year old eyes have a hard time finding the little dot but the laser illuminates the spot and makes it easier to hit the mark. Some gimmicks aren't for everyone for sure, but this is working out good for me. : )


If it works for you that is great, we all have our own ways, I have those 70 year old eyes too so I know of what you speak.


----------

